# Barbados Motor Officer Killed In Crash



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

CONSTABLE 1174 Henry Bernard Jackman with his sons Chad (left) and Shaquille in happier times. 
CONSTABLE HENRY Bernard Jackman was a "fine and dedicated" officer, gone in the prime of his life. 
Jackman, 39, who joined the force in 1990, died yesterday following a collision between a truck and his motorcycle around 5:45 a.m. along Bagatelle, St Thomas stretch of the Ronald Mapp Highway. The vehicles were travelling in opposite directions. 
In paying tribute to Jackman, who was Barbados' third road death for the year, Commissioner of Police Darwin Dottin said the officer's passing was a "terrible tragedy" for family members, Jackman's unit and the entire force. 
"I would describe him as a very good officer, a fine and dedicated officer. He was a great asset to the motorcycle corps, and of course; he distinguished himself in enforcing the traffic laws and helping to manage traffic on our roads. And it's ironic that that is the way that he died on the road. 
"The scene was quite distressing and naturally his colleagues are quite devastated," Dottin said. 
Counselling was provided for all the affected officers through Network Services and police chaplains and the force was extending prayers to Jackman's family, especially his two sons, Chad, 11 and Shaquille, 13. 
Dottin said Jackman's passing would put a damper on Police Week, which got underway on Sunday, but added: "I believe he would've wanted us to carry on, and that is the spirit with which the Force will approach Police Week". 
The head constable said he emphasised the concept of service during a service to launch the week at St Paul's Anglican Church on Sunday, and "this was the perfect example."


----------

